# Porn bodies vs. real bodies



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I've noticed that a lot of women in porn have breast implants/lifts. But I think that I have grown somewhat accustomed to "enhanced" breasts and find real ones a lot less exciting. I remember a study from a few years back that teen boys are actually disgusted by the sight of real breasts after seeing porn breasts for years before their first sexual experience.

I think that porn has definitely raised my expectations for what I want in a woman physically. Would this also happen to women who watch porn? I don't think that can be answered because more men consume porn than women. 

But natural breasts aren't that interesting anymore. Have any other men noticed that they expect physical things like this in real women (wives/girlfriends) that they saw in porn?


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

I really don't care. If a woman is beautiful, she's beautiful, fake breasts or not. People who have this artificially composed contempt for enhanced breasts are about as annoying to me as Apple products elitists- totally unfounded and unwarranted in their superiority complexes. 

I've dated women who have natural breasts and I've dated women who've had surgery. Some of them were more attractive than others but it wasn't decided either way by whether or not they had implants. Anyone who allows their appreciation of beauty to be controlled by such a capricious variable is clearly not being objective. 

But few people are objective anyway.

*EDIT:* So I guess what I'm saying is I'm neither pro natural or pro enhancement. I'm pro-people-shutting-the-hell-up.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I think we can get "hooked" on a certain favorite type of body or look or "flavor"...but then we can grow and move on and change and taste other flavors over time.

I have had many specific preferences at different times in my life. When I was younger I thought I was very particular and rigid in my tastes because it seemed like I had only a very narrow list of things that visually turned me on in another person's body, and it had to be "just so".

But when I think back, I realize my tastes changed a lot actually. And eventually, I opened up my mind and was able to hook in to different and new types of bodies, images, and flavors. More flavors = more yummy.

Now I know I have a very wide range of attraction that is fluid and can change based on my circumstances. And a lot of what I can be attracted to begins in my mind, not my eyes.

If you squeeze all of your sexual attention down a microscope and only examine one particular type of body, of course it will seem like your only favorite. Nothing wrong with that really. Just know that there is more available if you stop using only a microscope to see what is out there.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

ntamph said:


> I've noticed that a lot of women in porn have breast implants/lifts. But I think that I have grown somewhat accustomed to "enhanced" breasts and find real ones a lot less exciting. I remember a study from a few years back that teen boys are actually disgusted by the sight of real breasts after seeing porn breasts for years before their first sexual experience.
> 
> I think that porn has definitely raised my expectations for what I want in a woman physically. Would this also happen to women who watch porn? I don't think that can be answered because more men consume porn than women.
> 
> But natural breasts aren't that interesting anymore. Have any other men noticed that they expect physical things like this in real women (wives/girlfriends) that they saw in porn?


Breasts are breasts. Generally men prefer them larger, but they like them all. Real or no. Breasts are almost never bad.

I would like to see the study you referred to. As a boy, I looked at plenty of porn before my first sexual experience, yet I was never disgusted by real breasts, neither have I ever heard of anyone who was.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry for the shameless self-promotion...but I just put up this new blog post today:

I Married a Sex God: 27. Boobs


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

It's no different than having a "type". And as said above, these types change over the years. I think it's probably less about somebody constantly seeing that, or being overexposed to it, than it is just what tickles our fancy. Granted, if you literally grow up watching porn before ever seeing real boobs, I can get that. The "gross" part is weird, though. Kids expectations of reality has really been messed up, thanks to the internet...

Personally, I love boobs, but I prefer them small. A-cups are pretty awesome. But at the end of the day, I don't care. My ex wife had DD's, my current is average, maybe B.

And I have no idea why I prefer small boobs, I really don't!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Personally, I dislike a lot of porn-star boobs. Especially the obviously enhanced ones. And this is coming from a formerly frequent porn watcher.

C


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Eh? Porn made you dislike natural bewbies?

Hell when I watch porn I switch to the next vid if the bewbies are fake. 

For the record, seperated BTW so I can do whatever the hell I want


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Sorry for the shameless self-promotion...but I just put up this new blog post today:
> 
> I Married a Sex God: 27. Boobs


You're right- this is really shameless. Please don't do this.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry, ok I won't.

Couldn't help it this time...I love boobs.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

As long as a woman puts out, her boobs are all good in my book.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Vanguard said:


> You're right- this is really shameless. Please don't do this.


I don't think it's too different than if she were to just post those thoughts here. 
i.e. if she were to copy & paste the boob post, it'd be totally relevant. 

I, for one, enjoy the "shameless" links to the blog.

JMHO tho!


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I watch a ton of porn. Fake breasts do nothing for me. 

It all depends on what your preference is, and I am not a breast guy at all. In fact, porn actresses arent that attractive to me. I prefer amateur porn where the women look natural.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

ntamph said:


> I've noticed that a lot of women in porn have breast implants/lifts. But I think that I have grown somewhat accustomed to "enhanced" breasts and find real ones a lot less exciting. I remember a study from a few years back that teen boys are actually disgusted by the sight of real breasts after seeing porn breasts for years before their first sexual experience.
> 
> I think that porn has definitely raised my expectations for what I want in a woman physically. Would this also happen to women who watch porn? I don't think that can be answered because more men consume porn than women.
> 
> But natural breasts aren't that interesting anymore. Have any other men noticed that they expect physical things like this in real women (wives/girlfriends) that they saw in porn?


Hi ntamph,
I won't say that I don't like porn sometimes. The thing is I like cake too. I just don't let myself have it all the time.

With that said I think porn can help your marriage and your attraction to your spouse if you look at age appropriate porn. But again, all things in moderation. If its affected what your attracted to, you had better reel it in for awhile.
Also, I think you need to limit the time in any one sitting, if your looking at it longer than 15 minutes you're desensitizing yourself! Why do that voluntarily? 

My opinion on the boob thing... If they aren't real I have no interest.....um....almost no interest, haha!

To answer your question, for me it hasn't altered what I see in my wife, but I've seen guys fall into that trap and it sucks for them because in real life, even women who are beautiful have trouble matching a nymphomaniac in a porn movie. You will become unsatisfiable and always want to go to the next thumbnail.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

sinnister said:


> ...In fact, porn actresses arent that attractive to me. I prefer amateur porn where the women look natural.


Yes. Reality is awesome.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I watch porn sometimes. Hell yeah those six pack abs, well defined beefy shoulders, and large schlong are .....um invigorating! Unfortunately, a man can't fake that total body package, even with extensive surgery.

So unless your body VERY closely resembles the porn king's body, I suggest you get your head out of your ass and be grateful for what you get.

Whenever I hear of a man saying he wants a woman with a particular breast size or shape, I always want to demand he drop trow and show his goods to prove he's worthy.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> be grateful for what you get.


This seems to be a common theme here in the sex in marriage forum (and I'm not talking about just porn vs. actual sex).


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Look at the Playboy centerfold. There isn't a blemish on her. Anywhere! No scar on her knee or pimple on her a$$. It's amazing what you can do to a body when airbrushed.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

I asked my wife to put a tat on her t!ts 

My Husband on one
Loves these on the other

BTW They are very real


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a good friend that runs a porn site; we've known each other since 4th grade. If you google her porn name the site pops right up. I have pictures of us hanging out in her living room, so i can tell you for a fact that those porn images don't exist. They're so altered that if she came up to you and said hi while you were looking at her site you wouldn't recognize her. Enjoy some porn but if it's gotten to the point where you can't get anything out of real women you're going to be very lonely. Unless you also have a porn body, which I'll guess you don't (if I'm wrong then I take it back) even if you could find someone like that what the h$ll would she want with you? It's time to lay off the porn or just stay single. What a lonely life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I watch porn sometimes. Hell yeah those six pack abs, well defined beefy shoulders, and large schlong are .....um invigorating! Unfortunately, a man can't fake that total body package, even with extensive surgery.
> 
> So unless your body VERY closely resembles the porn king's body, I suggest you get your head out of your ass and be grateful for what you get.
> 
> Whenever I hear of a man saying he wants a woman with a particular breast size or shape, I always want to demand he drop trow and show his goods to prove he's worthy.




Preach on sister!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I watch porn sometimes. Hell yeah those six pack abs, well defined beefy shoulders, and large schlong are .....um invigorating! Unfortunately, a man can't fake that total body package, even with extensive surgery.
> 
> So unless your body VERY closely resembles the porn king's body, I suggest you get your head out of your ass and be grateful for what you get.
> 
> Whenever I hear of a man saying he wants a woman with a particular breast size or shape, I always want to demand he drop trow and show his goods to prove he's worthy.


Tit for tat - it's not that simple! 

We want what we want, and sometimes we even get it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ntamph said:


> I've noticed that a lot of women in porn have breast implants/lifts. But I think that I have grown somewhat accustomed to "enhanced" breasts and find real ones a lot less exciting. I remember a study from a few years back that teen boys are actually disgusted by the sight of real breasts after seeing porn breasts for years before their first sexual experience.
> 
> I think that porn has definitely raised my expectations for what I want in a woman physically. Would this also happen to women who watch porn? I don't think that can be answered because more men consume porn than women.
> 
> *But natural breasts aren't that interesting anymore*. Have any other men noticed that they expect physical things like this in real women (wives/girlfriends) that they saw in porn?


They are to me! Natural is better. By far. :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ntamph said:


> I've noticed that a lot of women in porn have breast implants/lifts. But I think that I have grown somewhat accustomed to "enhanced" breasts and find real ones a lot less exciting. I remember a study from a few years back that teen boys are actually disgusted by the sight of real breasts after seeing porn breasts for years before their first sexual experience.
> 
> I think that porn has definitely raised my expectations for what I want in a woman physically. Would this also happen to women who watch porn? I don't think that can be answered because more men consume porn than women.
> 
> But natural breasts aren't that interesting anymore. Have any other men noticed that they expect physical things like this in real women (wives/girlfriends) that they saw in porn?


WOW, what a shame... you have just confirmed how PORN destroys the *psyche* and *sexual expectations* of young boys...which is written by those who lead every -Anti-porn article and book.... 

Maybe when my husband looked many Moons ago...(though he's been looking all of these years without stop)....there was less fake boobs back then.... but to this day, these are a *turn off* to him, as is tattoos.... 

I love porn, Love Hot looking men.... but I surely don't expect a man to be those lengths...would I still want a slender body...of course! And one who wants to "get it on".... but come on now...we must be able to separate the WONDERFUL right in front of us over what is on a computer screen or Big screen TV....it's about the Love of another person...or should be. 

How a man could no longer see REAL boobs attractive...hard to fathom... And to think that some parents today are resorting to PAYING for Boob jobs for their senior daughters... I find this very  indeed.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow... 

This post reaffirms many womens biggest fear of their men watching (regular) porn. That over time their husband will find them less and less desirable and less attractive than the women in the porn.

Something that (our) men tells us isn't true... 

Glad to see a few men here backing that up.

But wow....


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Tit for tat - it's not that simple!
> 
> We want what we want, and sometimes we even get it.



So do we: we want men with lots of money that are also thoughtful, good looking, romantic, and well hung, and sometimes we get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

I smell a lot of bitter here. 

You ladies wanted an answer and you got it. If you feel like what you offer is not congruent with the expectations of the kind of guy you want to catch, then you just have to revise your expectations. 

My first girlfriend broke up with me when I was 14. She wasn't really good looking but she was a girl, and I liked her. When she saw how sad it made me feel to be rejected she got this sense that she could have any guy she wanted. She has had many guys express desire to be with her- none of them were top tier sirloin, but they were good, decent-looking guys. And she rejected all of them because she honestly believed that she was too good for them. She's convinced that guys shouldn't care about looks, and she should be able to find a Roman god who will just decide that she's a princess. 

She's 33 and alone. She's never had sex, and probably never will.

So take your horrendously skewed gradient of what you offer and what you deserve, throw it out, and join the rest of us in what we like to lovingly call "reality."


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Vanguard said:


> I smell a lot of bitter here.
> 
> You ladies wanted an answer and you got it. If you feel like what you offer is not congruent with the expectations of the kind of guy you want to catch, then you just have to revise your expectations.
> 
> ...



Ha ha, that's rich, esp since this whole thread is about men that develop unrealistic expectations with too much porn. Our responses are not real, they're meant to show how ridiculous the whole thing is. I'm sorry, I didn't realize that men were entitled to demand anything they desired while women are supposed to live in reality and be happy that men with such high expectations will give us the time of day... I can just imagine the response to this: "I watch a lot of Lifetime and everything is so romantic, I find that real men are so boring. Any other ladies feel this way?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DesertRat (May 1, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Eh? Porn made you dislike natural bewbies?
> 
> Hell when I watch porn I switch to the next vid if the bewbies are fake.
> 
> For the record, seperated BTW so I can do whatever the hell I want


This. Fake boobs in porn are usually gross to me. I've seen some nice fake ones - but the vast majority of women with implants, in porn and otherwise, go way overboard on size and they look ridiculous or even gross.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> Ha ha, that's rich, esp since this whole thread is about men that develop unrealistic expectations with too much porn. Our responses are not real, they're meant to show how ridiculous the whole thing is. I'm sorry, I didn't realize that men were entitled to demand anything they desired while women are supposed to live in reality and be happy that men with such high expectations will give us the time of day... I can just imagine the response to this: "I watch a lot of Lifetime and everything is so romantic, I find that real men are so boring. Any other ladies feel this way?"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like I said... real bitter here. 

I'm not demanding anything. I have exactly what I want, and so does my fiancee. The answer is simple and obvious. I say again, if the person you want doesn't like what you have to offer, you either have to adjust what you can offer or offer what you have to someone else.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think porn has anything to do with the type I like. My type developed before I ever watched much porn. The women in the videos don't usually do it for me since they are often far from that type also. As for boobs, I prefer them smaller, so the fake ones, don't really work for me.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Vanguard said:


> Like I said... real bitter here.
> 
> I'm not demanding anything. I have exactly what I want, and so does my fiancee. The answer is simple and obvious. I say again, if the person you want doesn't like what you have to offer, you either have to adjust what you can offer or offer what you have to someone else.


We're all essentially saying the same thing.

If, after watching hours and hours of porn, you find yourself becoming a man with particular tastes that may not be realistic given the total package you have to offer in return, then porn has negatively affected you.

If, after watching hours and hours of Lifetime TV (or dozens and dozens of Harlequin Romances) you find yourself a woman with unrealistic demands on men, then that TV or those romances, have negatively affected you.

Men: watch porn if you want. but if your body doesn't look identical to the men in the scenes, you need to step back from porn and force reality back into your life.

Same for women with regard to romance and TV.

The problem comes when like me, you've got a hot rack and are married to a cold fish! <---that was sarcastic and not reflective of reality. I do have a hot rack but my H isn't a cold fish, just a hapless clueless numbskull who means well.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Vanguard said:


> Like I said... real bitter here.
> 
> I'm not demanding anything. I have exactly what I want, and so does my fiancee. The answer is simple and obvious. I say again, if the person you want doesn't like what you have to offer, you either have to adjust what you can offer or offer what you have to someone else.



Like I said, that's rich. I also happen to have what I want in as husband, and he has what he wants in a wife. The OP no longer has an interest in real breasts; the fact that you read bitterness into this tells me a lot about your view of women in general. If you don't see the op's issue I don't know what to tell you, except that I'm sorry that women offering opinions you don't like equals bitterness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I definitely think everyone has their preferences...but I agree with Anon...you will find you mostly only get what you can give back.

People who have mutual physical and sexual attraction for each other know what this means.

So ntamph...the answer is yes, we women are watching porn too, and yes we see those 10 inches and we start raising our expectations of what a man should look like. This is shaping the view of our younger women, as well as shaping the view of younger men to fear that this might be the case...yes, it is the case. I know women who are always wanting to hire one of those 10 or more inch dudes for bachelorette parties, the guys who actually pick you up and carry you around, and you can touch them, too. They take their sausage and slap women's faces with it, etc. Some women are totally into this and some men do hire themselves out for this. These women initially wanted to see this in person because they had seen it in porn...making it look like every guy has this in his pocket.

Turns out, not every guy does, but many who do will let you rent theirs for a short time.

I do not attend that type of party but have seen videos. 

For a long time, men have been hiring similar girls for their own parties. Now we can all do it (though it is actually harder to find a 10 inch guy than a fake boobs girl).

Is this a problem?

Dunno. It isn't one for me. I am married to the man of my dreams and we are hot as hell for each other!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

This is from a crappy reality TV show...but this is a real example of women hiring a porn looking guy for a bachelorette party...not really good to watch at work work but no nudity...and as gross as this might look to some, this is absolutely delicious for many.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVsBo-qoDLQ

I am just putting it here to show that women indeed objectify men, and they will certainly pay for various sex acts, IF the man looks like this one or similar.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> Like I said, that's rich. I also happen to have what I want in as husband, and he has what he wants in a wife. The OP no longer has an interest in real breasts; the fact that you read bitterness into this tells me a lot about your view of women in general. If you don't see the op's issue I don't know what to tell you, except that I'm sorry that women offering opinions you don't like equals bitterness.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't say he doesn't have issues. But the reaction is bringing out the issues of many others. Eisegesis is unnecessary here- I don't read bitterness into this. It's emanating from this thread. 

If you want to draw broad conclusions about my worldview and view of women from some words that clearly hit some of your nerves, go ahead. I'm really not tying to upset you.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> I definitely think everyone has their preferences...but I agree with Anon...you will find you mostly only get what you can give back.
> 
> People who have mutual physical and sexual attraction for each other know what this means.
> 
> ...


Are you serious about this part?? 

I think I just found my new job!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Porn bodies are less tangible than you think. Sure you have the cosmetic surgery that can enhance body parts, faces, etc. But there is also a lot of lighting and camera tricks that "hide a lot of sins"...

Toned bodies and muscles are hard to fake, but almost everyone can do that on their own so it's not like you have to be especially gifted to have a nice and rocking body if you really wanted to. Chances are, you've may have seen a pornstar or two in real life and you never even knew it...

Pornstars Without Makeup Are More Nightmares Than Dreams (Photos) | Elite Daily


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Vanguard...are you seriously asking me if I was serious? Yes, I was serious.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I've seen some pretty horrific boob jobs in porn. There's the two grapefruits inserted in her chest look...the off centered boobs...the mono boob..the rippled effect boobs. I don't find any of them appealing...nor the fake eyelashes, fake nails or fake "bee sting" lips. 

Give me a healthy toned fit looking woman any day.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Vanguard...are you seriously asking me if I was serious? Yes, I was serious.


Then we are both very, very serious.


----------



## thrall (Sep 26, 2013)

DesertRat said:


> This. Fake boobs in porn are usually gross to me. I've seen some nice fake ones - but the vast majority of women with implants, in porn and otherwise, go way overboard on size and they look ridiculous or even gross.


:iagree: My wife and I watch porn sometimes now to just add a little more *oompf* to the party but sometimes they seem BOLTED on...gross.

My wife, hands down, knocks any and all women out of the water for me...and I think that's how it is supposed to be. I'm not perfect, and she's not either. We're both a little overweight, she has large hips, large boobs (real), and I have a concave butt. But you know something? We're absolutely hot for each other because we enjoy EVERYTHING. Every feature good or bad is celebrated. I dunno. Maybe people put too much stock into what is on the computer or video screen these days. But I'm quite happy with what I have lying next to me every night. :smthumbup:


----------



## thrall (Sep 26, 2013)

MaritimeGuy said:


> I've seen some pretty horrific boob jobs in porn. There's the two grapefruits inserted in her chest look...the off centered boobs...the mono boob..the rippled effect boobs. I don't find any of them appealing...nor the fake eyelashes, fake nails or fake "bee sting" lips.
> 
> Give me a healthy toned fit looking woman any day.


Oh! The lips are the worst...I mean. I think they should sue to get their money back. I don't know. I don't find it appealing and none my buddies do either. Sometimes I feel weird for being so into my wife...when so many other people seem to want the opposite of what I have at home. 

I'm glad you made a nice little list of the boob jobs though...there is a site that my wife and I look at sometimes for laughs where they examine bad plastic surgery...can't remember it right now though. It's a hoot! (both male and female....Sly Stallone anyone?)


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Pony up then, Vanguard...yep, women will pay for this. Typically you need the bod to go with the 10 inches, and you need to know how to do all those moves in that video. But that guy probably made about $1,000 that night.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I've been lifting hard for the past five years, so I'm definitely built. But I really, really can't dance.

Also my gf would kill me.


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

This reminds me of a saying on morality " there are some people who are good there are some people who are bad but most of us fall in the grey". If while watching porn you find yourself only liking that kind of body well then you are setting yourself up for unrealistic expectations. 

Airbrush, lighting, plastic surgery all these create an illusion. Now clothes do the same thing which is the reason while many body builders prefer clothes that show skin. Clothes are made for those with issues not for those who are professional bodybuilders. 

I am lucky I have seen hundreds of real women naked. The good and the bad. Overweight, skinny, big breast, small breast, you name it. And I can honestly say that maybe one in 300 has a non issue body. What are the chances that you are actually going to like her personality tho? You know that thing that you will have to deal with for the other 23 hours.

The point is that porn is a weird place of your expectations are starting to align with it then you need to take a break. Try finding a persons mind sexy.


----------



## thrall (Sep 26, 2013)

CEL said:


> This reminds me of a saying on morality " there are some people who are good there are some people who are bad but most of us fall in the grey". If while watching porn you find yourself only liking that kind of body well then you are setting yourself up for unrealistic expectations.
> 
> Airbrush, lighting, plastic surgery all these create an illusion. Now clothes do the same thing which is the reason while many body builders prefer clothes that show skin. Clothes are made for those with issues not for those who are professional bodybuilders.
> 
> ...


I like this post. You touch on something I don't think is mentioned a lot. Finding someone's mental and spiritual side sexy as well as their physical side. Perhaps we can't enjoy each others mental selves because we're losing the ability to communicate effectively face to face? I saw a family of four come in to a Denny's and they all said NOTHING to each other the whole dinner. Each one of them was on a separate phone texting and playing games. They ate, they left. I was shocked!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Even in the case of finding a person's mind sexy, you still have to be able to give what you get. If you haven't developed your own sexual mind, thoughts, etc...if you aren't sexually self-aware (which normally requires partnered sex to achieve)...it is unlikely someone will find your mind sexy even if you find theirs sexy. It really isn't very good for sexual development to be mostly just watching other people having sex, and then "picking a set of preferences among body types". This is not really going to get you having a good sex life. Your thoughts about specific body types are not the thoughts that make you sexy to another person.

If you have chosen a celibate life and just want to watch porn, then it doesn't really matter.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

I have to say that porn gets my mind to switch gears, nothing more. Fake stuffed body parts and giant puffy lips don't do anything for me. 
I agree with FW, but I'll simplify it. It's all about sex rank most of the time. Porn can make people have un-realistic expectations for what they bring to the table. The average woman that chases a hot "player" guy is going to wind up a notch in his bedpost, while a "10" woman may shack up with a rich guy for the money and bang the gardener because she can. When you are both equal sex rank, and emotionally connected, then it's on


----------



## Work-In-Progress (May 21, 2013)

Boobs are like cars for me. I have favorites, but there many different types I would love to park in my garage and would have fun playing with. :smthumbup:


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I do not really get into porn because it is fake. It is much the same as pro wrestling. The emotions are fake and the bodies are fake. Besides that, 5’6”, 120 lbs., fake DD cups, along with all the makeup does not all that much for me. A normal woman who has adequate hips, backend, and breasts but has a fascinating/sexy mind will get my vote over the porn star any day.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

If I do watch porn (which I admit to doing occasionally), I only watch the ones that are real (meaning something not staged with other people in the room). I'll only watch ones where there's a couple that decided to film their activities on their own. Also, like others, I don't want to see fake bodies. I want real bodies, with all of the imperfections. Not that I want to see a couple of obese, old, etc., people getting it on, but a couple in their 30's or 40's with average bodies I can watch.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I didn't mean that real boobs are disgusting. They're just not as interesting as they used to be. 

Honestly, I think the one thing that men love about porn girls is that they are thin. That is hard to find in modern America. Wanting a thin/fit woman is usually considered unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ntamph said: "Wanting a thin/fit woman is usually considered unrealistic expectations."

I'm not sure where you get some of your ideas. Do you have any married friends? :scratchhead:

This is copied from a site called MARRIAGE BUILDERS, where they consider the need for an attractive spouse to be a valid emotional need, and "attractive" is in YOUR eyes, not an outsider view:

_For many, physical attractiveness can be one of the greatest sources of love units. If you have this need, an attractive person will not only get your attention, but may distract you from whatever it was you were doing. In fact, that's what may have first drawn you to your spouse -- his or her physical attractiveness. 

There are some who consider this need to be temporary and important only in the beginning of a relationship. Some feel that after a couple get to know each other better, physical attractiveness should take a back seat to deeper and more intimate needs. And I've even heard some suggest that those with a need for physical attractiveness are immature or spiritually weak -- even subhuman! 

But I don't judge important emotional needs, and I don't think you should either. The question you should ask is, what need when met deposits the most love units? If it's physical attractiveness, it should not be ignored. For many, the need for physical attractiveness not only helps create a relationship, but it continues on throughout marriage, and love units are deposited whenever the spouse is seen -- if he or she is physically attractive. 

*Among the various aspects of physical attractiveness, weight generally gets the most attention. Almost all of the complaints I hear regarding a spouse's loss of physical attractiveness are about being overweight.* And when diet and exercise bring the spouse back to a healthy size, physical attractiveness almost always returns. However, choice of clothing, hair style, makeup, and personal hygiene also come together to make a person attractive. Since attractiveness is usually in the eyes of the beholder, you are the ultimate judge of what is attractive to you._

Here's a link to the article I just quoted from:

Physical Attractiveness


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ntamph said:


> I didn't mean that real boobs are disgusting. They're just not as interesting as they used to be.
> 
> Honestly, I think the one thing that men love about porn girls is that they are thin. That is hard to find in modern America. Wanting a thin/fit woman is usually considered unrealistic expectations.


Wanting a fit partner is more than reasonable, provided you're fit yourself. I think it's a little tough in general to find fit partners, since rates of overweight are high for both men and women. Us women want fit partners too; don't think that matters more to you. I recommend you frequent places that fit people go, such as running and biking clubs (a assuming you're single of course). I met my hb at a 5k, and i know many others that met their partners that way. I still feel that if you've had so much porn real breasts aren't as interesting you've done yourself a disservice and set yourself up to be unhappy, but the fit part I get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Porn bodies vs. real bodies*



CEL said:


> ...I am lucky I have seen hundreds of real women naked. The good and the bad. Overweight, skinny, big breast, small breast, you name it. And I can honestly say that maybe one in 300 has a non issue body. What are the chances that you are actually going to like her personality tho? You know that thing that you will have to deal with for the other 23 hours.
> 
> The point is that porn is a weird place of your expectations are starting to align with it then you need to take a break. Try finding a persons mind sexy.


I have never had the opportunity to even date someone with a body that is sexually attractive to me, however I seem to have had luck with ones that are pleasant, have pretty appearance and sexy minds. Every woman I've dated has been beautiful and intellectually stimulating, but none have ever had the body that elicited the same kind of physical reaction as looking at the typical fitness model, playboy bunny, stripper or porn star etc. it's not even that those physically attractive ones are rare (certainly not 1 in 300, more like 1 in 8) just that I personally don't have the looks or "it" factor to stand out of the crowd and attract them. I have first hand experience dealing with the very real phenomenon of sex rank. I do realize that there is a lot of lighting magic, make up, photoshop in porn and media images however I am very analytical and I immediately see past all that. I consider implants, collagen, makeup, spray on tans, tattoos and piercings simply embellishments, and those only work when the woman they are on already has a sexually attractive body and facial features.

Porn certainly affects our perceptions, reminds most of us guys that we can't all have 10's and 9's (not even that all porn stars are truly that high of a ranking, but the ones whom we remember their names are) and sadly I will admit that it largely affects my own sexual appetite, hard to just be able to perform without the sight of sexy body, however it is not really a compromise it is an exchange between the immediate urge to have something that is impossibly appealing (especially if you gotta pay for it) for something that is real, tangible and potentially long lasting, with mutual benefits for both myself and my woman.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lon said: "Every woman I've dated has been beautiful and intellectually stimulating, but none have ever had the body that elicited the same kind of physical reaction as looking at the typical fitness model, playboy bunny, stripper or porn star etc."


Switching out the genders, I have heard a lot of women say the same thing...that they have been in love and have been happy with various partners, but haven't ever been with a man whose body has that type of appeal to her.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Wanting a fit partner is more than reasonable
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How does this......



Anon Pink said:


> be grateful for what you get.


jive with this?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You forgot the rest of Anon's quote, that makes it make sense:

"So unless your body VERY closely resembles the porn king's body, I suggest you get your head out of your ass and be grateful for what you get."


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Porn bodies vs. real bodies*



Faithful Wife said:


> Lon said: "Every woman I've dated has been beautiful and intellectually stimulating, but none have ever had the body that elicited the same kind of physical reaction as looking at the typical fitness model, playboy bunny, stripper or porn star etc."
> 
> 
> Switching out the genders, I have heard a lot of women say the same thing...that they have been in love and have been happy with various partners, but haven't ever been with a man whose body has that type of appeal to her.


So do you blame porn? Media? do you see this as a problem, what is your take on this then? Do we all (most of us average folk) have unrealistic expectations?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ntamph said:


> How does this......
> 
> 
> 
> jive with this?


Well we are two different posters, but I think they do jive because we've both suggested that you should keep in mind what you offer when you decide what to expect. I said that it's reasonable to want a fit partner if YOU are fit and anon said that if you want a porn level partner you should make sure you have a porn level body. I've been accused of being bitter for pointing this out but it's reality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lon...I just wanted to point out that many women do not end up with men who have the type of hot bod that will turn her on the way a porn guy type body would. It seems like men sometimes think that this wouldn't be important to a woman at all, like they "don't care" about that type of thing. But just like many men will be in love and married to women without their ideal body type, so will many women. It is just something men tend to think is only something they think about, or so it seems.

Trust me, women think about it, too.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

While porn may have "raised" (or twisted?) my expectations, it honestly gets depressing to watch and you do start to feel like **** (especially if you're a guy). You want the real thing but it's hard to get.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Well...what are you trying to "get" exactly?

A girlfriend?

A date?

A wife?

Or just "sex with a girl who looks like the ones on the screen"?


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Or just "sex with a girl who looks like the ones on the screen"?


I don't do casual sex.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Then why are you watching porn as instructions? Of course it is cold and detached and will not get you any closer to your goal...whatever the goal is.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ntamph, it occurs to me that in many ways porn does to men what the beauty industry does to women. We are constantly bombarded with images of an impossible standard with the goal of having us continue to spend money. If we could achieve this standard we could stop spending money (or spend less), which the industry doesn't want. Likewise, if what you see in porn actually existed and you could get it you wouldn't spend money on it because you'd already have it; I know a lot is free but they bombard your computer with all kinds of spyware and viruses so it's in their interests to keep you there. Ahh, the good ole money machine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Then why are you watching porn as instructions? Of course it is cold and detached and will not get you any closer to your goal...whatever the goal is.


I watch porn because it depicts things that men like (sexually).

I know that cumming on a girl's face won't make her go crazy with ecstasy.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/114378-general-cunnilingus-tips.html


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Porn bodies vs. real bodies*



Faithful Wife said:


> Lon...I just wanted to point out that many women do not end up with men who have the type of hot bod that will turn her on the way a porn guy type body would. It seems like men sometimes think that this wouldn't be important to a woman at all, like they "don't care" about that type of thing. But just like many men will be in love and married to women without their ideal body type, so will many women. It is just something men tend to think is only something they think about, or so it seems.
> 
> Trust me, women think about it, too.


I think there is a lot of anxiety about this in life, a lot of people under the mantra that there is one life to live and they will not settle for anything less than the best, and in so doing only every use people for their own cause. On the other end of the spectrum is those that subscribe to being stuck with whatever their lot in life, nobody can ever be the best at everything, some have the capacity to be the best at something but most will never be the best at anything.

I tend to fall into both camps, that my own overall capacity is certainly not exceptional and that my life is what I make it, but it is all held in balance - for me to be a great father, kind respectful person, with meaningful relationships means I dont spend my resources devoted to the gym, working and schmoozing for social status and wealth and I don't pay attention to what name brand is popular this week.

I value good looks, would love an 8 or a 9, but physically I'm not on that level. Since I value good looks in a woman, seems like what you are suggesting is the only way to match that is to also be exceptionally good looking, but the only way I can do that is to increase my own overall capacity (which unfortunately is not in my control) or become superficial and sacrifice my balance of other positive qualities. So unfortunately I personally would find it superficial to focus more on upping my looks, but I don't think it is superficial for a woman to. In fact I'd largely prefer a woman that is willing to trade off a few other good qualities for looks (i like superficiality in a woman, so long as she is showing interest in me too) however most guys also feel the same way so we all seem to compete for the good looking women regardless of her overall capacity. So I end up going for next best (in looks dept) and hope to find the good overall qualities that match my own. It just seems too bad that I don't get to experience pure sexual attraction, one of those things in life I guess I'm not prepared to go after, and for good reason (my own integrity).


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

But again ntamph...what steps are you taking to actually meet your real goal, which I think is to find a wife eventually, right?

I'm going to say that you clearly have a bright mind and your curiousity about relationships and human sexuality is going to do you really well one day. Chicks dig that kind of thing.

You can get a date, and you can get a wife. You just seem to need a bit of encouragement.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lon said: "It just seems too bad that I don't get to experience pure sexual attraction."

Again, I know a lot of happily married women who would say the same.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Porn bodies vs. real bodies*



Faithful Wife said:


> Lon said: "It just seems too bad that I don't get to experience pure sexual attraction."
> 
> Again, I know a lot of happily married women who would say the same.


from this thread, plus other things I've been thinking a lot about lately, I think I tend to be attracted to good quality women with the capacity to be stunning knockouts, and whom express that they want to be. But I have to be careful to not express disappointment if they don't change because they rarely do and from my experience when they do change and begin to improve their sex appeal they tend to think of themselves as superior and end up preferring the attention of other guys (ones that are either better, or else just more superficial, than I)


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"...from my experience when they do change and begin to improve their sex appeal they tend to think of themselves as superior..."

But you are agreeing that they would be superior if they improved, and you implying they are inferior now but you can "over look" it. How can you be surprised that they want to up their catch just like you do?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Lon said:


> from this thread, plus other things I've been thinking a lot about lately, I think I tend to be attracted to good quality women with the capacity to be stunning knockouts, and whom express that they want to be. But I have to be careful to not express disappointment if they don't change because they rarely do and from my experience when they do change and begin to improve their sex appeal they tend to think of themselves as superior and end up preferring the attention of other guys (ones that are either better, or else just more superficial, than I)



But you are superficial, and are upset when they judge you the same way you judge them. You don't see the irony in the fact that you are looking for women that can be stunning knockouts but then are disappointed when they are shallow and then look elsewhere? If you're going to use shallow criteria to choose a partner you have no right to be upset when they turn out to be shallow. That's essentially what you've done; you claim to care about other things, and maybe you do, but not so much that the stunning knockout requirement loosens up. Except that it's in peoples nature to look for the best they can get, and you're not the best she can get. You must expect to be judged by the same criteria you user to judge others, and if you can't square with this you're going to be very unhappy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I hate mainstream porn for this very reason.

It's in every way shape and form completely fake.

I like my media (porn and otherwise) to take my mind away for a few but mainstream porn is constantly reminding you that it's all just a really bad joke. It's comedy at best.

Authentic amateur porn is where it's at!


I also generally don't find breast augmentation attractive at all. 
So apparently I'm some kind of weirdo.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

ntamph said:


> I watch porn because it depicts things that men like (sexually).
> 
> I know that *cumming on a girl's face won't make her go crazy with ecstasy.*
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/114378-general-cunnilingus-tips.html


Some girls are really into that.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Vanguard said:


> Some girls are really into that.


Ahhhh, but you're built Vanguard. That's why. :smthumbup:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Porn bodies vs. real bodies*



lifeistooshort said:


> But you are superficial, and are upset when they judge you the same way you judge them. You don't see the irony in the fact that you are looking for women that can be stunning knockouts but then are disappointed when they are shallow and then look elsewhere? If you're going to use shallow criteria to choose a partner you have no right to be upset when they turn out to be shallow. That's essentially what you've done; you claim to care about other things, and maybe you do, but not so much that the stunning knockout requirement loosens up. Except that it's in peoples nature to look for the best they can get, and you're not the best she can get. You must expect to be judged by the same criteria you user to judge others, and if you can't square with this you're going to be very unhappy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you not see the irony I was pointing out? That I am not superficial, that I fall in love with women that have great qualities and whom like me balance what we have to work with. I was merely acknowledging that sexually appealing physical looks causes a physiological reaction in me (men in general). The irony is that when a person trades off their deeper qualities in order to focus on improving their looks I am both being called superficial for getting dumped while at the same time being told I am getting what I deserve for not keeping up. You are basically confirming that society values sexuality and exceptional looks more than the other qualities that make for loving relationships. The irony is that I am not judgmental whatsoever, I simply am presumed to be because I am honest that a sexy woman gets my blood racing. I suppose I am doomed to be with wonen that only can ever have potential and never actually realize it, because even though they are the same person I fell in love with, as soon as they drop a few and squeeze into that mini skirt then I am no longer good enough (even though I am totally fascinated and impressed that they were able to achieve their goal). I guess I really am a doormat.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Lon said:


> So unfortunately I personally would find it superficial to focus more on upping my looks, but I don't think it is superficial for a woman to. In fact I'd largely prefer a woman that is willing to trade off a few other good qualities for looks (i like superficiality in a woman, so long as she is showing interest in me too) however most guys also feel the same way so we all seem to compete for the good looking women regardless of her overall capacity.





Lon said:


> I guess I really am a doormat.


Or you need to re-evaluate your love of superficiality in women.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Porn bodies vs. real bodies*



Faithful Wife said:


> "...from my experience when they do change and begin to improve their sex appeal they tend to think of themselves as superior..."
> 
> But you are agreeing that they would be superior if they improved, and you implying they are inferior now but you can "over look" it. How can you be surprised that they want to up their catch just like you do?


I never said they improve, they are the same personthat they always have been, they merely are rearranging their priorities.

the problem is even though their overall capacity is the same, when they focus on looks (at the cost of the other qualities I suggested we all balance) they suddenly do have more social value, because that is what men, and apparently women like yourself, in fact value most.

So I guess since it works we should
all just let our other responsibilities slip and all go get surgical enhancements and spend all our time focussing on becoming more physically attractive because that is the way to have more value.

(i am of course exercising some cynicism, I suspect most of you don't really buy this... But I know many guys, myself included, that were burned by women who did buy into it)


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I just think we should become the best package we possibly can to present to the people we are attracted to, and then find/search for the ones where there is strong, mutual attraction.

If there isn't strong, mutual attraction, there will always be issues. One or both will always be looking around for better options (even if only in their thoughts of "gee, I wish my spouse was hotter").

Are you as hot as you could be? That's the only relevant question here, I think, as that is the only thing you have control over.

This includes attraction/hotness on all levels: mental, emotional, spiritual, sexual, physical.

None of this requires plastic surgery, IMO. It requires a deep understanding of sexuality.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Are you as hot as you could be? That's the only relevant question here, I think, as that is the only thing you have control over.


But isn't one of the questions of this thread how far we should take this? Suppose I would be hotter with a boob job and a personality overhaul. Am I obliged?

Or should I just concentrate on finding someone who appreciates me for who and what I am?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

always said: "Suppose I would be hotter with a boob job and a personality overhaul. Am I obliged?"

Always, I was speaking only to anyone who feels they can only be attracted to a certain type of body.

Is that person as hot as they could be? Are they fit? Do they have visible muscles? Is their hygiene good? Do they dress to impress? 

If a person has a certain standard, THEY should be able to give as well as they get, was my point. And for the most part, the sexual marketplace will let them know what they can get. So if it is super important to a man or woman to be with a certain body type...that person better understand this give-what-you-get dynamic.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Porn bodies vs. real bodies*



Faithful Wife said:


> I just think we should become the best package we possibly can to present to the people we are attracted to, and then find/search for the ones where there is strong, mutual attraction.
> 
> If there isn't strong, mutual attraction, there will always be issues. One or both will always be looking around for better options (even if only in their thoughts of "gee, I wish my spouse was hotter").
> 
> ...


We are what we are. It seems like what you suggest is that presentation is more important, but I think that just propogates the superficiality that I am expressing some frustration about. Am I as hot as I can be? Well that depends totally on how you the observer define hotness. But I do know that how I present myself changes as I continually adjust and rebalance my focus where I feel it needs to be to survive another day and set myself up to be further ahead tomorrow. When I am turned deeply inward I probably look an unappealing mess, but that doesn't make me a bad catch, atleast not for the long haul. Like I said at the beginning I don't really have control of my lot in life, and there are those whom a life of privilege allows them more luxury for how they wish to present themselves.

But I am a package deal, and I have even found someone with whom I am sharing a strong mutual attraction, we have insane chemistry, sexually, intellectually, physically, and we both are actually working at improving our own lives from a similar place. I think we both have that limerance but yearning for a little more in looks (and function), and we both have potential that we are slowly realizing with each other. We both want that exceptionally good looking sexual partner and are both prepared to work at having that body for each other. But it is no small feat for either of us, big challenge and we both have other distractions that we need to spend individual energy on. We are helping each other though, and that is the best part, that makes it all possible.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Lon said:


> Do you not see the irony I was pointing out? That I am not superficial, that I fall in love with women that have great qualities and whom like me balance what we have to work with. I was merely acknowledging that sexually appealing physical looks causes a physiological reaction in me (men in general). The irony is that when a person trades off their deeper qualities in order to focus on improving their looks I am both being called superficial for getting dumped while at the same time being told I am getting what I deserve for not keeping up. You are basically confirming that society values sexuality and exceptional looks more than the other qualities that make for loving relationships. The irony is that I am not judgmental whatsoever, I simply am presumed to be because I am honest that a sexy woman gets my blood racing. I suppose I am doomed to be with wonen that only can ever have potential and never actually realize it, because even though they are the same person I fell in love with, as soon as they drop a few and squeeze into that mini skirt then I am no longer good enough (even though I am totally fascinated and impressed that they were able to achieve their goal). I guess I really am a doormat.


Of course society values looks and sexuality, that's part of our biology in choosing a good, healthy mate to pass on good genes to. There's nothing wrong with a sexy woman getting your blood boiling, anymore than hot, sexy men get our blood boiling. The problem is that you don't boil the blood of the women you're choosing, or they wouldn't drop you as soon as they could do better. That's not a knock on you, you might be a nice looking guy; there's always someone better than all of us. The issue is that although you might try to choose a good woman, it's always in the back of your mind that she's not enough and could be better. At least of you get a woman that's what you want now, she might be really into you. If you get one that could be better there's always there possibility that she's in fact settling for you because she thinks she can't do better. It's an ongoing battle for everyone, precisely because everyone wants the best they can get. If you were happy with what you had none of this would matter, but you're not. Forget about how hot you think she could be; try considering how she is right now and how into you she really is, and make yourself the best you can be. .That will minimize the chances that she'll drop you for something better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lon said: "I think we both have that limerance but yearning for a little more in looks (and function), and we both have potential that we are slowly realizing with each other. We both want that exceptionally good looking sexual partner and are both prepared to work at having that body for each other. But it is no small feat for either of us, big challenge and we both have other distractions that we need to spend individual energy on. We are helping each other though, and that is the best part, that makes it all possible."

Then that sounds like a pretty good plan and that you are putting it into place.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

From OP:

_But natural breasts aren't that interesting anymore. Have any other men noticed that they expect physical things like this in real women (wives/girlfriends) that they saw in porn? _

It's mostly American porn that has mainstreamed unnatural breasts--European porn (I'm told--cough,cough) still features a good quotient of natural breasts.

I personally find natural breasts much more interesting because of the variety. But I'm probably not much of a judge--my W has had a mastectomy and reconstruction, and I still find her breasts (both of them) to be awesome. She is not a large-breasted woman, either.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Porn doesn't reduce my desire whatsoever for what I get between the sheets from my husband. I just don't see porn as real in any sense of the word. It might make me horny, but I go straight to my husband to work that out. And that glossy commercial porn? Forget it. I find it comical, dumbfounding, even boring . . . but never titillating. 

Sure, many of the bodies in porn are beautiful, but I see beautiful bodies all the time in non-porn contexts. I'm always looking at the human form--I find it amazing, beautiful, full of wonder. 

I don't really think I have a type. My attraction to the physical is so tied into my attraction to the personality and intellect. Take two copies of the same body, each with a different mind, and I will be drawn to one and repulsed by the other. 

In porn, you don't get a sense for the mind, so, for me, real attraction is very limited. I use porn like I use any other sex toy--to enhance the pleasure of masturbation or of sex with my hubs.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Quite frankly I don't know why porn is the way it is today. It starts off alright but then all you get is a closeup of 'circle fits in square' - do people even like those scenes? =/

Amateur/softcore is much better in that regard, softcore great as it leaves stuff for your imagination


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

ntamph said:


> I've noticed that a lot of women in porn have breast implants/lifts. But I think that I have grown somewhat accustomed to "enhanced" breasts and find real ones a lot less exciting. I remember a study from a few years back that teen boys are actually disgusted by the sight of real breasts after seeing porn breasts for years before their first sexual experience.
> 
> I think that porn has definitely raised my expectations for what I want in a woman physically. Would this also happen to women who watch porn? I don't think that can be answered because more men consume porn than women.
> 
> But natural breasts aren't that interesting anymore. Have any other men noticed that they expect physical things like this in real women (wives/girlfriends) that they saw in porn?


I am just the opposite. Stripper / porn breasts turn me off. I like real women way more than these others. Seriously.

I like real threads too. Not the fake contrived ones. So rare these days.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Myself, sometimes these porn bodies are so fake, implants and surgeries, its almost a turn off.

I like a woman, who is natural, beautiful, takes care of what she has and is very fit, clothing that works for her, hairstyle that works for her, shoes that work for her, etc. I don't care if she has D's or just B's for breast size.

That she is confident and has a high sex drive. That's important to me.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

I look at it this way..(..I like metaphors and analogies)..,

The perfect dog for me will have long legs and be thin but not too thin. He/she will be confident and intelligent and be able to understand me to a surprising degree. His/ her hair will be kinda short and manageable. This dog will like all the things that I do even the same foods.

I will love this dog. And when that dog gets fat I will love it just as much. And when that dog gets old and decrepit with saggy everything, I will love it even more. I will never get rid of that dog, ever.

I would expect my dog feels the same way about me when I get old and fat and saggy everywhere. And that's just how I feel about my dog. After I love that dog he's the best dog in the world...always.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll put it this way - breasts aren't what makes a woman beautiful, in my opinion.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Seppuku said:


> I'll put it this way - *breasts aren't what makes a woman beautiful,* in my opinion.


Ahh, but they sure do help, in my opinion


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Implants often look good, but what matters to me is how they *feel*. Most implants do not feel good or remotely natural to me, so that's a problem.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Implants often look good, but what matters to me is how they *feel*. Most implants do not feel good or remotely natural to me, so that's a problem.



Dang it! I got married before ever touching fake boobs so ill never be able to chirp in on this....unless ...nah forget it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

They all feel good, IMO. Big, small, medium, fake, real, etc.


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

I like the real deal. Fakes are a turn off.
Just my dos pesos...


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I am more attracted to amateur or homemade porn because the women are more realistic looking. Sure, the double bubble bleach blondes are hot and I have no problem with them. But they don't do it for me if I'm using porn for masturbation. Seeing the amateur stuff is what gets me off.


----------



## scientia (Aug 27, 2012)

ntamph said:


> But I think that I have grown somewhat accustomed to "enhanced" breasts and find real ones a lot less exciting.
> 
> I think that porn has definitely raised my expectations for what I want in a woman physically.
> 
> But natural breasts aren't that interesting anymore. Have any other men noticed that they expect physical things like this in real women (wives/girlfriends) that they saw in porn?


It's just the opposite with me. I tend to find breast implants that stick out unnaturally, rather unattractive and natural breasts quite arousing. I also have never found the rather pre-pubescent lack of pubic hair in adult movies to be arousing. Real women have pubic hair, real women often have a few extra pounds, and real women have breasts that don't stick out like doorknobs. I am attracted to real women and that has not changed by viewing adult material.


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

The first couple porn movies I saw actually featured real breasts, for the most part. This was in the early 90s, and the movies were my step-father's tapes from the early 80s. Also had the more "natural" grooming look. I prefer that over bald. Yeah, I watched other porn over the years, probably peaking with a late 90s/early 00s plastic Barbie style. 

If anything I prefer the non-porn look or perhaps I am fond of the first porn I saw. Real breasts I've had the good fortune of handling really have been spectacular. And I say this as a guy who watched a LOT of porn, and I think I really had a problem with it.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, OP, I am reading this thread after your one about inexperienced men. I think it is your lack of experience with real-life women coupled with your porn use that has caused you to devalue natural breasts. The solution is to step away from the porn and go on some dates.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Porn bodies vs. real bodies*



MrsDavey said:


> Ok, OP, I am reading this thread after your one about inexperienced men. I think it is your lack of experience with real-life women coupled with your porn use that has caused you to devalue natural breasts. The solution is to step away from the porn and go on some dates.


Well like most guys he probably turned to porn because he couldn't get many dates.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

Like many others, I prefer amateur porn instead of the porn star variety. It is realistic … the women look like the real women I have been with and the men are regular sized guys without the ten inch penis. The love making is natural … the women aren’t screaming for forty five minutes!


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

porn actresses repusle me...fake and phony...fake boobs, too much botox and makeup, fake phony ecstasy faces...

I like amatuer porn, where the women look like c-cup girl next door with the tummy roll and extra junk in the trunk...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

...and have chin hairs.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

samyeagar said:


> Ahh, but they sure do help, in my opinion


They help as long as they look good themselves. Too big start to take the attractive factor down.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

gbrad said:


> They help as long as they look good themselves. Too big start to take the attractive factor down.


Oh absolutely. My STBW has absolutely amazingly perky 36 b's. The thing is, convincing her that I really honestly do find her size, shape, firmness, perkiness the absolute pinnacle of breastile perfection...


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I remember years ago as a young man in college, went camping with 3 girls and just me. One of the gals was frankly butt ugly, and then she took her sweatshirt off and revealed her breasts. OMG! they were like empty socks hanging from her chest, this was a 20yo gal with breast of a 90 year old woman!!!

seriously though, like most of the guys here, I like almost all breasts. natural ones are the best, even if they hang with gravity.
they're ALL good! fake ones are good. reconstructed ones are good; natural, big ones are the best!

Oooh La la!!


----------

